# This just up on Fox's banner



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

DHS ORDERS ENHANCED SECURITY AT FEDERAL BUILDINGS ACROSS THE COUNTRY DUE TO TERROR CONCERNS 

No links, no other news - just "developing".


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Lovely! Lets just hope they only blow up federal buildings and after hours


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Early voting opens, people are desperately trying to vote Republican despite the system being rigged to vote Democrat... I'd say their terror level is probably skyrocketing right now.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Is is did call for 'Lone wolves' to make mischief for guberment folks? Or are the guberment folks worried that they lost some popularity contest? Hmmmm...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good, quarantine them all to stay in congressional buildings, for their own safety, for at least a week! Meanwhile common folk are free to walk about, no problems, sheeesh! Ebola inspired for sure.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too many questions about ebola, voting machines, etc. - have to have a new "crisis" to redirect the attention.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The Feds are probably talking about us.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

DHS increases security at federal buildings over terror concerns | Fox News


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Fox added more, "But they cited last week’s violence in Canada, and Islamic State threats", Islam folks were peaceful to what BHO says. bho, afraid of his own people. what a loser!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is anyone really surprised? They can't predict lone wolf attacks...and now that ISIS/ISIL is finally starting to get a few a-holes to do dumb shit...big brother is now "paying attention" to possibilities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well sense the DHS made it clear the number one threat to America is the veteran, they must think we are coming for them. It was the DHS that said there are no terrorists


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Guess they can't call it workplace violence anymore.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

i have this like. i prefer WMUR over FOX

U.S. beefs up security at federal buildings | Politics - WMUR Home


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

casual said:


> i have this like. i prefer WMUR over FOX
> N
> U.S. beefs up security at federal buildings | Politics - WMUR Home


Hmmmph! They'll pin it on homegrown terrorists, ptsd, and members
of prepperforums.net ... *BOO!*

Bet that made em jump!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well something has put a bee under their bonnet, that's for sure. 

What this says to me is they goof off most of the time and when they think something bad might happen the quit goofing off and start paying attention, since paying attention is not the norm they call it increased security.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Stay Vigilant!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Someone is going to get fired at the DNC/White House press group....it was suppose to say:

DHS Raises Security Levels to Protect Voters from Right Wing Extremist as Election Nears


----------

